#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Steam/its generation and use - The Babcock & Wilcox Company

## panos

_Babcock & Wilcox wrote the book on steam. Literally._ 



_The 41st edition (year 2005) of Steam/its generation and use, a book published by The Babcock & Wilcox Company, details advances in the production of steam and the utilization of all types of fuels. This edition has been thoroughly updated and revised including completely rewritten sections on environmental protection, emissions control, and advanced steam generator designs for the 21st century._ 


Enjoy the book !!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Steam/its generation and use - The Babcock & Wilcox Company

----------


## MHMDHLAL

thxxxxxxxxx veryyyyyyy much

----------


## allenbrad502

Many thanks, I was searching for this kind of topic..

----------


## borra.leeladhar@gmail.com

Has any one had "The control of boiler by Sam Dukelow"

----------


## jigneshdesai

Good one

Thank you.

----------


## aragorn

thaks a lot

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you very much Panos

----------


## kp2008

Thank you so much,,,,

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u very much

----------


## sharmeen

thanx

----------


## gpz

Thanks a lot.
Has anyone "Steam Surface Condenser: Basic Principles, Performance, Monitoring and Maintenance" by R. E. Putman

----------


## f81aa

panos, thank you

----------


## joe3112

thanks

See More: Steam/its generation and use - The Babcock & Wilcox Company

----------


## minhphuongpham

You're amazing, Panos. Much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the Book, I was looking for this since a long time. Thanks again.

----------


## roman_maximo

Thank you very much..very helpful.

----------


## Lennart

Thanks a lot

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## schittibabu

Thanks a lot for this nice book

----------


## ivanilych

many thanks!

----------


## chandanw

Thanksss...

----------


## zak_

Plz can you post a new link as the old one seems to be broken !
thanks in advance.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is 4shared.com link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is 4shared.com link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Plz can you post a new link as the old one seems to be broken !


thanks in advance.See More: Steam/its generation and use - The Babcock & Wilcox Company

----------


## Rammohan

Its Here. All the best

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass: egpet.net

----------


## namphong

> Its Here. All the best
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Cảm ơn bạn

Bạn c&#243; phin bản đơn vị SI th&#236; post dm nh

C&#225;m ơn nhiều.

----------

